# 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel



## gonefishingtk (Nov 12, 2006)

In my last message I sent, I failed to mention that it was a fireball fifth whell that I needed the GVWR on. Please help.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

gonefishingtk, I have never heard of a fireball 5th wheel. Who is the manafacture?


----------



## gonefishingtk (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

Fireball is tha manufacturer. They went out of business in 1992. It is a real nice trailer, I just need to find out the GVWR


----------



## hertig (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

It should be labeled somewhere.  Often on a sticker on the back of the door of one of the cabinets.  And/or on a plate attached to the frame.

If you can't find either of these, see if you can find out who manufactured the axels.  The lesser of   axel max x number of axels   or   tire max x number of tires    will give you an upper limit.  Towing it empty to a scale will give you the 'dry weight'.  Hopefully the GVWR will be at least 1000 pounds higher than the dry weight (unless lots of things have been added since it left the factory).


----------



## gonefishingtk (Nov 15, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

Thanks I will try it


----------



## Bladeshark (Nov 25, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

I just viewed a 29 foot '89 Fireball 5er locally and am considering purchasing it.  I'm not finding a lot in information on the maker, except that they went out of business in 1992.  Can anyone provide some color as to the quality and longevity of these?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 25, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

The Fireball was well built for a stick trailer.  I had a 1989 34' 5ver a few years back.   It was kind of a heavy rig.  Needed a 1 ton to haul it and didn't have slides.


----------



## Bladeshark (Nov 25, 2006)

Re: 1990 30 ft Fireball Fifth Wheel

Thanks for the reply.  I'm looking more and more at getting it since it is quite a cheap way to get into the lifestyle.   I have a 4 year old son who is just about ready to enjoy camping.  I have been reading all I can about RVs, but you can't beat experience.  I need to start somewhere, I hate to do it in debt.


----------

